# 

## adiz1

Witam. 
Zamierzam kupić pilarkę spalinową - taką do przydomowych prac (przygotowywanie drewna opałowego do kominka, przycinanie krokwi i desek, sporadycznie ścinka pojedyńczych drzew itp.)
Mam ograniczony budżet: max  600-700 pln.
Byłem w Stihl-u i Husqvarnie. 
W tym pierwszym jest promocja na najmniejszy model (Stihl MS 170 - 1.8 KM) za 699zł. W Husqvarnie nie łapię się na żaden model (najtańsza za ~999 pln - 2.2 KM - nie ma na razie jej w promocji, a o mniejszej mocy (tańszych) nie mają). Polecili mi "Partner-a" - podobno robią to "pod jednym dachem" -tańszy odpowiednik "H" (jest na to serwis i części zamienne). Do 700 zł mogę kupić pilarkę "P"o mocy 2.2 KM. Na co się zdecydować
Stihl 1.8 KM czy Partner 2.2 ?!!

----------


## andrzej111

Witam. wybierasz z gornej pólki ale jest taka firma z Niemiec ktora robi równie dobre pily a marze nawet lepsze mam jez 6lat i same plusy przemysl to .Pozdrawiam.

----------


## andrzej111

nie podałem nazwy firmy SOLO.

----------


## adiz1

> nie podałem nazwy firmy SOLO.


Bo to chyba wygląda tak ,że Stihl i Solo  to tak jak Husqvarna i Partner. Tylko czy  cena (niższa) tych  tańszych odpowiedników wynika np tylko z tego, że  ci drudzy mniej się reklamują, czy ma mimo wszystko odbicie w jakości?

----------


## laspalmas

Też miałem dylemat, wybrać husqvarne czy partnera. Mi sprzedawca powiedział że partner to są starsze wersje husqvarny. Mój kumpel ma partnera i ogólnie nie narzeka, ale ja kupiłem husqwarne.

----------


## Guzu

Mam piłę Partner 351 juz 9 lat!!! i nie narzekam. Leję paliwo, ostrzę łańcuch i regularnie ją czyszczę.ALe ostatnio miłem okazję używac Stihla 018 czy cos takiego i powiem  że jestem zachwycony. Piła sama tnie :smile: nie trzeba wkładac siły. Jakbym miał kupowac nastepna pilarkę chyba bym wybrał Stihla. Pozdrwiam.

----------


## długi

ja mam stihla 23 i jestem baaaardzo zadowolony.

----------


## Marzin

> Mam piłę Partner 351 juz 9 lat!!! i nie narzekam. Leję paliwo, ostrzę łańcuch i regularnie ją czyszczę.ALe ostatnio miłem okazję używac Stihla 018 czy cos takiego i powiem  że jestem zachwycony. Piła sama tnienie trzeba wkładac siły. Jakbym miał kupowac nastepna pilarkę chyba bym wybrał Stihla. Pozdrwiam.


To że piła dobrze tnie nie zalezy  od jej marki, tylko od tego jak ostrzysz łańcuch. W tym Stihlu pewnie zrobione to było prawidłowo.

Husqvarna - wykupiła kiedyś Partnera, dlatego są w jednej sieci
Stihl - nie ma pod swoim szyldem innych "innych" pilarek
Solo - dobre pilarki, tylko mniej znane.

Stihl czy Partner - nie odpowiem, mimo, że związany jestem ze Stihlem. Prawda jest taka,. że i jedna i druga będą dobrze chodziły, jeżeli:
- nie będziesz nikomu pożyczał
- będziesz używał dobrych olejów i benzyny z dobrego źródła
- będziesz prawidłowo ostrzył łańcuch

P.s. Jeżeli już Stihl, to weź MS180, moc niewiele większa, ale inny łańcuch tnący. "Grubszy" Przekłada się to na sprawniejsze cięcie i mniej częste wymiany łańcucha.

----------


## richard.r

Popieram wypowiedż  Marzina jak się dba to się ma i również polecam 
Stihl MS 180 kupiłem 2 lata temu i jestem bardzo zadowolony super zapalanie i lekka jak piórko drobne drewno można pociąć nawet jedną ręką naprawdę polecam
pozdrawiam

----------


## slawek_wlkp

> Witam. 
> Zamierzam kupić pilarkę spalinową - taką do przydomowych prac (przygotowywanie drewna opałowego do kominka, przycinanie krokwi i desek, sporadycznie ścinka pojedyńczych drzew itp.)
> Mam ograniczony budżet: max  600-700 pln.
> Byłem w Stihl-u i Husqvarnie. 
> W tym pierwszym jest promocja na najmniejszy model (Stihl MS 170 - 1.8 KM) za 699zł. W Husqvarnie nie łapię się na żaden model (najtańsza za ~999 pln - 2.2 KM - nie ma na razie jej w promocji, a o mniejszej mocy (tańszych) nie mają). Polecili mi "Partner-a" - podobno robią to "pod jednym dachem" -tańszy odpowiednik "H" (jest na to serwis i części zamienne). Do 700 zł mogę kupić pilarkę "P"o mocy 2.2 KM. Na co się zdecydować
> Stihl 1.8 KM czy Partner 2.2 ?!!


Jeśli pilarka ma służyć tylko do drobnych prac to nie ma znaczenia którą kupisz. 
Zarówno z "Partner-a" jak i z "Stihl-a" będziesz zadowolony.
Miałem okazję pracować wszystkimi wymienionymi pilarkami, łącznie z "Husqvarną", muszę przyznać, ze jednak "H" jest najlepsza, nie do zajechania (oczywiście przy właściwej eksploatacji). "Stihl" wydawał mi się trochę zbyt delikatny i niestety łańcuch szybko się "wyciągał", nie wiem czy to typowe czy tylko w tym modelu, dlatego pewnie wybrałbym "Partner-a" za tą samą cenę.

----------


## Marzin

> Miałem okazję pracować wszystkimi wymienionymi pilarkami, łącznie z "Husqvarną", muszę przyznać, ze jednak "H" jest najlepsza, nie do zajechania (oczywiście przy właściwej eksploatacji). "Stihl" wydawał mi się trochę zbyt delikatny i niestety łańcuch szybko się "wyciągał", nie wiem czy to typowe czy tylko w tym modelu, dlatego pewnie wybrałbym "Partner-a" za tą samą cenę.


A jakimi modelami pracowałeś? I ile to trwało? 10 minut, godzinę, dzień, miesiąc, rok? Porównać można tylko pilarki podobnej mocy i wagi z podobną podziałką łańcucha i co najważniejsze z tej samej grupy przeznaczenia. Nie można porównywać Stihla 023 do Hysqvarny 254 i odwrotnie. Profesjonalna do profesjonalnej. I w długim okresie czasu w tych samych warunkach.

Wyciąganie się łańcucha - rzecz względna. Zalezy od: zastosowanego oleju, ustawienia pompki olejowej (o i le jest taka opcja) rodzaju ciętego drewna, zanieczyszczeń w tym drewnie, i najwazniejsze: prawidłowości naostrzenia łańcucha.

----------


## EDZIO I ZIBI

Posiadam od dwóch lat partnera 371 działa bez zarzutu, ma jedną wadę jest dośc ciężka w porównaniu ze Stihlem. Pod względem cięcia nie ma większej różnicy (jeśli jest odpowiednio naostrzony łańcuch i dobrze wyregulowana). Patrząc z perspektywy czasu nie żałuję zakupu, ale wybierając jeszcze raz zastanowiłbym się czy na takie potrzeby "przydomowe" nie wybrałbym piły tańszej mniej znanej marki np. z 3 letnią gwarancją

----------


## slawek_wlkp

> A jakimi modelami pracowałeś? I ile to trwało? 10 minut, godzinę, dzień, miesiąc, rok? Porównać można tylko pilarki podobnej mocy i wagi z podobną podziałką łańcucha i co najważniejsze z tej samej grupy przeznaczenia. Nie można porównywać Stihla 023 do Hysqvarny 254 i odwrotnie. Profesjonalna do profesjonalnej. I w długim okresie czasu w tych samych warunkach.
> 
> Wyciąganie się łańcucha - rzecz względna. Zalezy od: zastosowanego oleju, ustawienia pompki olejowej (o i le jest taka opcja) rodzaju ciętego drewna, zanieczyszczeń w tym drewnie, i najwazniejsze: prawidłowości naostrzenia łańcucha.


Pracowałem  w Szwecji w okresie wakacyjnym 7-10 lat temu i miałem okazję używać różnych pilarek (modeli dziś nie pamiętam). Były to zarówno profesjonalne jak i do zastosowań domowych, oczywiście Husqvarny i Partner. 
Muszę przyznać, ze mimo intensywnej pracy w ciężkich warunkach pilarki spisywały się znakomicie a nie były nowe, miały 5-7 lat.
Stąd moja opinia o tych pilarkach.

----------


## Marzin

> Pracowałem  w Szwecji w okresie wakacyjnym 7-10 lat temu i miałem okazję używać różnych pilarek (modeli dziś nie pamiętam). Były to zarówno profesjonalne jak i do zastosowań domowych, oczywiście Husqvarny i Partner. 
> Muszę przyznać, ze mimo intensywnej pracy w ciężkich warunkach pilarki spisywały się znakomicie a nie były nowe, miały 5-7 lat.
> Stąd moja opinia o tych pilarkach.


Widzisz, to nie jest dobra baza do porównań. Ale nie ulega wątpliwości, że Husqvarna jest i kiedyś Partner był, dobrym sprzętem. Napisałem "kiedyś", bo byli oddzielną firmą z własną pełną linią produkcyjną. W tej chwili Partner to "drugi" tańszy rzut urządzeń. Coś jak Bosch zielony i niebieski. Ten najtańszy Partner w sieci Husqvarny jest tylko po to, żeby nie oddawać pola Stihlowi. 

Niestety nie można zaliczyć mnie do obiektywnych, bo od ponad 10 lat mój ojciec ma sklep ze Stihlem i serwis, a ja mam za sobą dziesiątki godzin spędzonych w warsztacie. Tych Partnerów, że względu na niską cenę i wysoką sprzedaż na rynku jest full, więc i nie raz zdarzało się mieć je na stole operacyjnym.   :Wink2:  

Nie jestem pewien, czy nasza gadanina pomoże koledze dokonać wyboru.

----------


## slawek_wlkp

> Nie jestem pewien, czy nasza gadanina pomoże koledze dokonać wyboru.


Niestety, chyba masz rację ....   
A swoją drogą to szkoda, że nie mamy takiego polskiego "Stihl-a" albo "Husqvarny" ale tak  z "krwi i kości"  :cry:

----------


## majki

Cześć
Mam stary blisko 10 letni model Stihla, bodajże '21'.
Niczego innego bym nie kupił. Nigdy sie nie zepsuła. Raz wymieniana świeca.
Dolewane paliwo i olej do smarowania łańcucha. No i ostrzenie łańcucha.
Cudowne narzędzie, a sporo sie nią naciąłem drzew w lesie. Największa średnica jaką przecinałem to ok. 60 cm grusza.
Jestem b. zadowolony.

pozdrawiam, majki

----------


## siemka

Nie ma co prawda pilarki....jest w najblizszych planach, ale ma inne narzedzia stihla...profesjonalna kosa spalinowa, kosiarka do trawy.
Moge z całą odpowiedzialnością powiedzieć......sprzęt super !!!!!!!

----------


## basset

Ja osobiscie uzytkuje Husqvarne 340 i jestem bardzo zadowolony, trzeba tylko po sezonie oddac pilarke do przegladu i czyszczenia. Ogromnym plusem jest serwis- ukrecilem korek wlewu oleju- nie bylo zadnego problemu z zakupem nowego. Dodam jeszcze sugestie aby nie mieszac benzyny z olejem "na zapas"- pilarka na starej benzynie nie chce zapalac, nie ma tego problemu ze swieza mieszanka.

----------


## Marzin

> Ja osobiscie uzytkuje Husqvarne 340 i jestem bardzo zadowolony, trzeba tylko po sezonie oddac pilarke do przegladu i czyszczenia. Ogromnym plusem jest serwis- ukrecilem korek wlewu oleju- nie bylo zadnego problemu z zakupem nowego. Dodam jeszcze sugestie aby nie mieszac benzyny z olejem "na zapas"- pilarka na starej benzynie nie chce zapalac, nie ma tego problemu ze swieza mieszanka.


I to jest pomysł na podjęcie decyzji. Niech kolega adiz1 sprawdzi który z dilerów ma lepszy serwis i dobre zaopatrzenie w części! Bo prawda jest taka, że i jedno i drugie będzie chodziło.

----------


## adiz1

> .. Niech kolega adiz1 sprawdzi który z dilerów ma lepszy serwis i dobre zaopatrzenie w części! Bo prawda jest taka, że i jedno i drugie będzie chodziło.


Klamka zapadła, zdecydowałem się i kupiłem "Partnera" 2.2 KM. Cena identyczna jak najmniejszego Stihla 1.8 KM ( 699 pln). Oglądałem jednego i drugiego. "Niemiec" wydał mi się delikatniejszy i przynajmniej z zewnątrz mniej dopracowany (np. na plastikowej obudowie nadlewy - zupełnie jak na marketowej chińszczyźnie - dziwnie wyglądała na tym naklejka "made in Germany"). Nawet sprzedawca/serwisant Stihla nie ukrywał, że ten najtańszy model to sprzęt do wąskich zastosowań, delikatnych prac. Specjalnie nawet nie namawial do zakupu - zrezygnowałem. Partner daje 2 lata gwarancji (pod warunkiem pełnego przeglądu po roku użytkowania ~50z). Ten sam serwis co Husqvarny, są części zamienne itd.

----------


## vittorio

A ja kupiłem tego Stihla w promocji  :smile: . Jaki olej się leje do smarowania łańcucha?

----------


## Leszko

> A ja kupiłem tego Stihla w promocji . Jaki olej się leje do smarowania łańcucha?


Kupiłeś porządną piłę w porządnej firmie i nie wiesz jaki olej!, to ja bardzo dziękuję za taką firmę Stihl.
W Husgwarnie wytłumaczą jak należy reszta jest w instrukcji.Mocną stroną Husgwarny jest serwis,naprawi nawet 30-letnie piły.

----------


## vittorio

coś tam facet tłumaczył..  :oops:   Zapomniałem dodać że to moja 1 piła i nigdy wcześniej nie miałem z czyms takim do czynienia.  :smile:  
Wiem że niby specjalny  do mieszania z benzyną, a do oleju to zastanawiam się czy taki zwykły olej silnikowy będzie ok

----------


## romwis

Mam pytanie odnośnie regulacji naciągu łańcucha. W pilarce którą kupiłem ze 3 lata temu (jakiś niemiecki noname za 360 pln) jest to zupełny koszmar - jest specjalny kluczyk, ktorym trzeba odkręcić 2 specjalne śruby, zdjać kawałek obudowy, ręcznie wstępnie naciągnąć łańcuch, uważając na położenie języczka naciągowego, załozyć obudowę, dokręcić spowrotem te dwie śruby i specjalnym wkrętakiem dostać się do ledwie dostępnego łba śruby by cokolwiek móc podregulować końcowo ten naciąg. Czasami te czynności muszę powtarzać bo się coś blokuje i łańcuch staje na sztwno, bądź zwisa luzny jak flak. Czy wymieniane przez Was modele też mają regulację naciągu  rozwiązaną w podobny sposób?
Gdyby tak było to skutecznie zraziło by mnie to do pilarek w ogóle, ale myślę, że to tylko uroda mojego noname'a?!
pzdr.
-romwis

----------


## Krisker

> coś tam facet tłumaczył..   Zapomniałem dodać że to moja 1 piła i nigdy wcześniej nie miałem z czyms takim do czynienia.  
> Wiem że niby specjalny  do mieszania z benzyną, a do oleju to zastanawiam się czy taki zwykły olej silnikowy będzie ok


Do smarowania łańcucha olej maszynowy (np. eko). Do benzyny najlepiej oryginalny czerwony stihla. Przed każdym uruchomieniem warto sprawdzić smarowanie łańcucha (ja chlapię go na jakieś jasne drewno). Nie korzystam też z hamulca, bo wbrew instrukcji nie jest to konieczne. Trochę więcej uwagi i można się obejść. Oczywiście podczas pracy nadal pełni on swoją funkcję (w razie odbicia).

----------


## Krisker

> Mam pytanie odnośnie regulacji naciągu łańcucha. W pilarce którą kupiłem ze 3 lata temu (jakiś niemiecki noname za 360 pln) jest to zupełny koszmar - jest specjalny kluczyk, ktorym trzeba odkręcić 2 specjalne śruby, zdjać kawałek obudowy, ręcznie wstępnie naciągnąć łańcuch, uważając na położenie języczka naciągowego, załozyć obudowę, dokręcić spowrotem te dwie śruby i specjalnym wkrętakiem dostać się do ledwie dostępnego łba śruby by cokolwiek móc podregulować końcowo ten naciąg. Czasami te czynności muszę powtarzać bo się coś blokuje i łańcuch staje na sztwno, bądź zwisa luzny jak flak. Czy wymieniane przez Was modele też mają regulację naciągu  rozwiązaną w podobny sposób?
> Gdyby tak było to skutecznie zraziło by mnie to do pilarek w ogóle, ale myślę, że to tylko uroda mojego noname'a?!
> pzdr.
> -romwis


Np. w  stihlach są 2 systemy - jeden polega na poluzowaniu dwóch nakrętek (standardowym kluczem dołączonym do piły) i regulacją przy pomocy śrubokręta płaskiego. Wszystkie elementy są na wierzchu i nie trzeba nic zdejmować ani odkręcać, żeby się do nich dostać. Drugi system to coś w rodzaju nakładki na ten pierwszy - tu wystarczy użyć specjalnej "korbki" do ustalenia naciągu łańcucha. Mam ten pierwszy system i nie sprawia mi on żadnych problemów.

----------


## PawEla

Skoro Husqvarne i Partnera robi apod jednym dachem to dlaczego są inne nazwy? H nie chce sobie psuć renomy nazywając Partnera Huska.... W taki sprzęt to lepiej zainestowac wiecej kasy i miec na lata. Pogadaj z lesnikami i potwierdza: albo husqvarna albo Stil.
mam tą najmniejsż Huskę od pół roku, pomyka średnio m2 razy w tygodniu po 3-4 godziny i jak najbardziej taki sprzet polecam!!!
I jeszcze jedna wazna rzecz: patrz  która pila jest lżejsza zeby Ci ręka za szybko nie opadła.....

----------


## PawEla

a w ogóle to sie spóźniłem z postem   :Roll:

----------


## vittorio

> Oczywiście podczas pracy nadal pełni on swoją funkcję (w razie odbicia).


Właśnie co z tym odbiciem? Faktycznie jest to silne szarpnięcie?

----------


## basset

> coś tam facet tłumaczył..   Zapomniałem dodać że to moja 1 piła i nigdy wcześniej nie miałem z czyms takim do czynienia.  
> Wiem że niby specjalny  do mieszania z benzyną, a do oleju to zastanawiam się czy taki zwykły olej silnikowy będzie ok


Silnikowy podobno sie nie nadaje ale specjalny do smarowania lancucha nie jest drogi, banka 5L kosztuje niewiele a starcza naprawde na dlugo (w mojej pilarce na 1 0,5l zbiornik benzyny zuzywane jest mniej niz 250 ml oleju. Zasada jest taka ze najpierw konczy sie benzyna a potem olej, kiedy dolewasz benzyny dolej oleju do lancucha.

----------


## Duży Boban

> Napisał Krisker
> 
>  Oczywiście podczas pracy nadal pełni on swoją funkcję (w razie odbicia).
> 
> 
> Właśnie co z tym odbiciem? Faktycznie jest to silne szarpnięcie?


Tak, silne.  Widziałem 2 ludzi po czymś takim - jeden ma lekką pionową szramę na twarzy a drugi już nie szramę tylko coś jakby częściowe oskalpowanie twarzy. Z pilarką nie ma żartów a ewentualnie uszkodzony hamulec trzeba bezwzględnie naprawić - chyba że wyznajesz zasadę "ryj nie szklanka - nie zbije się"   :Lol:

----------


## adiz1

> Skoro Husqvarne i Partnera robi apod jednym dachem to dlaczego są inne nazwy? H nie chce sobie psuć renomy nazywając Partnera Huska.... W taki sprzęt to lepiej zainestowac wiecej kasy i miec na lata. Pogadaj z lesnikami i potwierdza: albo husqvarna albo Stil.
> mam tą najmniejsż Huskę od pół roku, pomyka średnio m2 razy w tygodniu po 3-4 godziny i jak najbardziej taki sprzet polecam!!!
> I jeszcze jedna wazna rzecz: patrz  która pila jest lżejsza zeby Ci ręka za szybko nie opadła.....


Po części się z Toba zgadzam, gdybym zawodowo używał pilarki na co dzień, to tak od 1,5 tys pln wzwyż są przyzwoite "H" i "S", jednak do przydomowych prac, raz na jakiś czas....
Myślę, że przy amatorskim zastosowaniu pilarek nie można sprowadzać tematu tylko do dwóch firm. To tak jak by w motoryzacji istniało tylko Volvo albo Volkswagen (Passat), a są przecież (zadowoleni  :Smile: ) użytkownicy Skody (Octavia) i inni.

----------


## vittorio

> Tak, silne.  Widziałem 2 ludzi po czymś takim - jeden ma lekką pionową szramę na twarzy a drugi już nie szramę tylko coś jakby częściowe oskalpowanie twarzy.


Chcesz mi powiedzieć że bez kasku nie powinienem się zabierać za cięcie?

----------


## Duży Boban

> Skoro Husqvarne i Partnera robi apod jednym dachem to dlaczego są inne nazwy? H nie chce sobie psuć renomy nazywając Partnera Huska.... W taki sprzęt to lepiej zainwestowac wiecej kasy i miec na lata. Pogadaj z lesnikami i potwierdza: albo husqvarna albo Stil.


To nieprawda, ze Husqvarna nie chce sobie psuć renomy - jak już to Electrolux. Electrolux jest bowiem wlaścicielem zarówno Husqvarny, Partnera, McCullocha i jeszcze kilku marek z tej branży. Zdziwiony pewnie jesteś, że ten sam koncern produkuje lodówki, odkurzacze i profesjonalne pilarki?    :Lol:

----------


## Krisker

> Chcesz mi powiedzieć że bez kasku nie powinienem się zabierać za cięcie?


Nie ustawiaj głowy w linii cięcia i będzie ok. A nawet jeśli, to sprawny hamulec powinien sobie poradzić (osobiście nie miałem jeszcze tzw. odbicia).

----------


## Talbot

Zastanawia mnie tylko jedno:
Po co do przydomowego użytku pilarka SPALINOWA?
Koszty eksploatacji wysokie, czas zużyty na przygotowywanie uzupełnianie paliwa.
Moim zdaniem do użytku przydomowego o wiele lepiej nadaje się pilarka elektryczna.
Używałem piły firmy Dolmar i nie było takiej opcji, żeby była do czegoś za słaba. Przecinałem pnie wzdłuż, ze wszystkim sobie radziła.
Przedłużacz 40m i nie ma mjejsca na podwórku, gdzie by sie z nią nie dało dotrzeć.
Nie wspomnę o tym że jest tańsza w zakupie od spalinowej.
Naprawdę tak często działacie "w terenie" że opłaca sie wam kupować i używać spalinówek?
Kto kupuje spalinówkę niech się zastanowi czy to ma sens.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Marzin

> To nieprawda, ze Husqvarna nie chce sobie psuć renomy - jak już to Electrolux. Electrolux jest bowiem wlaścicielem zarówno Husqvarny, Partnera, McCullocha i jeszcze kilku marek z tej branży. Zdziwiony pewnie jesteś, że ten sam koncern produkuje lodówki, odkurzacze i profesjonalne pilarki?


I motocrossy! He he.

----------


## Duży Boban

> Napisał Duży Boban
> 
> 
> Tak, silne.  Widziałem 2 ludzi po czymś takim - jeden ma lekką pionową szramę na twarzy a drugi już nie szramę tylko coś jakby częściowe oskalpowanie twarzy.
> 
> 
> Chcesz mi powiedzieć że bez kasku nie powinienem się zabierać za cięcie?


Żeby mieć pewność w tym zakresie wystarczy obejrzeć naklejone na pilarce piktogramy ostrzegawcze. Ale życie zazwyczaj mniej wymagające niż instrukcja obsługi.

----------


## PawEla

> Zastanawia mnie tylko jedno:
> Po co do przydomowego użytku pilarka SPALINOWA?
> Koszty eksploatacji wysokie, czas zużyty na przygotowywanie uzupełnianie paliwa.
> Moim zdaniem do użytku przydomowego o wiele lepiej nadaje się pilarka elektryczna.
> Używałem piły firmy Dolmar i nie było takiej opcji, żeby była do czegoś za słaba. Przecinałem pnie wzdłuż, ze wszystkim sobie radziła.
> Przedłużacz 40m i nie ma mjejsca na podwórku, gdzie by sie z nią nie dało dotrzeć.
> Nie wspomnę o tym że jest tańsza w zakupie od spalinowej.
> Naprawdę tak często działacie "w terenie" że opłaca sie wam kupować i używać spalinówek?
> Kto kupuje spalinówkę niech się zastanowi czy to ma sens.
> ...


A ja mam 100m w jedną i 50 w drugą... jakbym chciał kupić DOBRY przrewód to by mi wystarczyło za to kasy na minimum 30l paliwa i oleju a to mi wystarczy na cały sezon i jeszcze troche.
nie lubie sie majtać z przewodami i sie zastanawiać jak mnie zlapie mżawka w czasie roboty czy zaleje piłe i mne kopnie czy nie..... pracowałem elektrykiem u siostry i trafiłem akurat na mokre dni: zamiast zrobić robote w kilka godzin trzeba było rozlożyć na 2 dni.....
Dolmar 2kW kosztuje minimum 600zł, za 200 więcej mam Stila albo Husqe - to tak w kwestii cenowej

A jak prądu zabraknie?????  :big grin:

----------

